# Impossible de récupérer mails suite déplacement mbox



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai bêtement tenté après 10 ans d'utilisation de Mac sans antivirus d'effectuer un scan avec un antivirus téléchargé récemment (ClamXav) : ce dernier a détecté dans mes mails semble t'il un pishing et a déplacé en quarantaine sur mon bureau le fichier mbox de Mail (J'ai supposé qu'il s'agissait de INBOX.mbox).

Problème depuis : dans Mail, mes 4 BAL sont toujours accessibles ainsi que les éléments envoyés, supprimés, etc du compte déplacé en quarantaine, _mais plus les éléments reçus du compte déplacé_ !

J'ai donc consulté les forums et essayé de déplacer Mail, ou simplement le compte concerné, mais à chaque fois, impossible de lire INBOX.mbox (alors qu'une ouverture avec TextEdit me confirme qu'il contient bien environ 5000 messages d'un poids de 350 Mo environ). Je pense que le déplacement et la réimportation ne suffisent pas : on dirait que Mail garde en mémoire une boîte vide et qu'il faudrait que je réinitialise un autre fichier pour que Mail lise simplement le fichier mbox.

Quelqu'un aurait-il réussi cette manip auparavant?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2008)

Veenada a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai bêtement tenté après 10 ans d'utilisation de Mac sans antivirus d'effectuer un scan avec un antivirus téléchargé récemment (ClamXav) : ce dernier a détecté dans mes mails semble t'il un pishing et a déplacé en quarantaine sur mon bureau le fichier mbox de Mail (J'ai supposé qu'il s'agissait de INBOX.mbox).
> 
> ...



as tu essayé de renconstruire ta BAl (menu BAL, item reconstruire) après avoir relancé mail ? Ca peut aider.

Sly54


----------



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

Merci.
En fait j'ai voulu le faire mais comme par hasard la BAL du compte qui pose problème est la seule dont "reconstruire" est en grisé...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2008)

merci de preciser le type d'OS
( ca sent le panther mais autant etre sûr)

et de clarifier
4 bal c'est des bal persos ( c'est à dire des dossiers crées par toi Mail dans " sur mon mac")
ou tu parles par extention erronée de 4 comptes emails distincts?


----------



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

Oups, j'ai mal dû configurer ma signature, qui précisait :

Powerbook G4 1Ghz 1Go RAM Panther 10.3.9

Désolé.

Je parle de 4 comptes emails différents (par exemple : une adresse Gmail, une Yahoo, une Free, etc...) avec 4 adresses différentes. Je disais BAL car je crois que c'est comme ça que Mail les appelle, mais effectivement c'est une erreur de ma part.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2008)

et ce compte c'est lequel?

et la bal déplacée
il t'est très facile de voir laquelle est ce exactement par comparaison avec
1- ta sauvegarde
2- l'architecture des autres comptes dans ton dossier Mail


----------



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

C'est le compte Worldonline (ouioui ça a existé), celui dans lequel a priori l'antivirus a dû trouvé un mail de pishing. Il a donc déplacé un fichier mbox sur le bureau (le fichier en question fait 250 Mo et contient bien mes mails après ouverture avec TextEdit). Quand je regarde dans Maison\Bibliothèque\Mail le seul qui manque est celui de Worldonline. J'ai donc essayé de le replacer au bon endroit en le renommant en INBOX.mbox, comme dans les autres dossiers des autres comptes mails. Mais quand j'ouvre mail après avoir redémarré, la boîte de réception de ce compte reste vide (si je m'envoie un mail, je le reçois, mais les anciens mails ne s'affichent pas, alors qu'ils sont présents dans INBOX.mbox). C'est un peu fort. On dirait que Mail ne veut plus les lire...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2008)

et pourquoi tu ne fais pas "propre"?
dans Mail cliquer importer et tu pointes ce fichier


----------



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

En fait j'ai essayé : l'importation se fait, mais uniquement sur les éléments envoyés, supprimés, brouillons... Il manque justement les éléments reçus...
Pour vérifier j'ai essayé de virer sur le bureau le INBOX.mbox d'un autre compte mail et de faire une importation, ça fonctionne bien, il n'y a qu'avec celui de Worldonline que ça ne fonctionne pas. En fait Mail se comporte comme si le INBOX.mbox du compte Worldonline était vide, sauf qu'il fait 250 Mo et qu'il contient bien les mails, comme je l'ai dit précédemment, je les ai "vu" avec TextEdit... C'est effarant...


----------



## Veenada (18 Mai 2008)

C'est encore plus bizarre : en fait je peux envoyer des mails avec ce compte Worldonline, et en recevoir des indésirables (automatiquement redirigés vers le dossier "Indésirable"), mais tous les courriers qui devraient atterrir dans éléments reçus n'apparaissent pas. Et pourtant, sur mon serveur Webmail, ils apparaissent comme ayant été lus, c'est à dire récupérés par Mail !!!

Il semble donc s'agir d'un problème d'affichage...?
Je suis un peu désespéré...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2008)

hmm
C'est un peu confus coté dossier ( nom et traitements)

Il faudra mieux differencier ce qui est du pur mail 
et ce qui est du pur clamXav

il est très possible(probable)  que ca a l'air d'une BAL Mail  mais ne soit pas une BAL Mail ( aux yeux de mail)

essaye d'importer QUE ce dossier là
( ce qui est parfaitement faisable)
Au moment de l'import tu choisis *Autre*
(car c'est un dossier crée par un autre logiciel  clamXav si on te suit)

et tu ne pointes ensuite QUE ce dossier là


----------



## Veenada (19 Mai 2008)

Comment dire... Je suppose que c'est là que l'on distingue le petit scarabée du vénérable sage... 

Je n'y ai à aucun moment songé et apparemment ça a l'air de fonctionner...

A ceci près que j'ai récupéré plus de 8000 mails au lieu des 5000 précédents, ce qui me laisse penser que ceux que j'avais passé en "indésirables" puis supprimés sont mystérieusement réapparus... 

Je vais donc retrier, supprimer, vider, redémarrer et si tout est là, ce sera le ouf de soulagement et la mort de l'antivirus immédiate...

Je reviens donc ensuite pour les remerciements si tout est bien OK  

Par contre, une petite question que je me pose : il semblerait que sous Tiger au moins, les mails soient enregistrés sur le disque indépendamment les uns des autres (autant de fichiers que de messages), alors que sous Panther, j'ai tout dans INBOX.mbox en un seul fichier... C'est normal?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

Tout est normal
et je parle aussi bien de
- formats de fichiers et ou messages panther -tiger

( une simple recherche perso et tu trouvais la réponse tout seul, question abordée moultes fois et dans le monde entier depuis la sortie de...tiger; tu penses bien que t'es pas le premier !)

 que dans une certaine mesure des messages " en sup" qui reviennent
ca dépend en partie de ta gestion Mail et vidanges et des caches etc

----
un des avantages  de "chaque message est un fichier"  est coté  dépistage
par exemple comme dans ton cas , un message qui fout la zone peut etre écarté isolé par un logiciel ou à la main 
tu pourras d'ailleurs le tester en utilisant clamXaV pour mail tiger
il trouvera certainement "les" fichiers

 car ne te méprends pas 
 clamXaV  a parfaitement fonctionné
 c'est l'utilisateur qui ne savait pas quoi faire du résultat  , ClamXaV n'est pas du tout en cause


----------



## Veenada (20 Mai 2008)

J'avoue, autant j'ai passé un temps fou à chercher ma réponse pour mon problème de déplacement de mbox, autant concernant les "nouveautés" de Tiger, je n'ai absolument pas cherché étant donné que c'est la seule version de MacOS que je ne possède pas personnellement... Merci donc de ta réponse.

Pour ce qui est de vidange des caches etc... je chercherai tout seul, je pensais que vider la corbeille était suffisant pour supprimer des mails, je vais donc m'y plonger plus avant au cas où cela se reproduirait...

Pour ce qui est de ClamXaV, je vais par contre effectivement le virer, mais pas parce que je pense qu'il ne fonctionne pas (j'ai lu à divers endroits que c'était le meilleur des gratuits, je crois les spécialistes sur parole), simplement parce que je ne pense pas en avoir l'utilité puisque seul un message semblait infecté (sur 3 DD au total), et que comme il ne le dissocie pas du reste, je ne pense pas avoir de moyen de le supprimer sans passer par Tiger ou Leopard...

Quoiqu'il en soit, je viens de terminer de remettre les BAL d'aplomb, j'en ai fait une sauvegarde, et je confirme donc que tout semble OK, je te remercie pour ton aide. J'espère pouvoir en faire profiter d'autres maintenant...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

comme déjà dit
clamxav quand il marchera sur un OS post panther detectera éventuellement un message et de facon précise   car chaque message est un fichier ( contrairement à panther)


----------



## Veenada (20 Mai 2008)

J'avais bien compris, et c'est bien pour cette raison (je pense rester sur Panther sur ce Mac et en acquérir un nouveau bientôt avec Léopard) que je vais m'en débarrasser, tant que je serai sur Panther.


----------

